# Problema alarma con scr



## striker (Abr 21, 2011)

Hola a todos, alguien podria ayudarme a resolver el problema con esta alarma?
Estoy comenzando a utilizar proteus, y ya tengo armado todo el esquema del circuito pero no funciona y no encuentro el porque. Ya arme el mismo circuito en livewire y funciona perfecto, pero en proteus no.

si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradeceria 

Aqui adjunto las imagenes de mi diagrama y los archivos de proteus.
yo tengo la version 7.7 sp2

En el archivo *zip estan todos los archivos incluyendo el archivo fuente de proteus. Espero puedan ayudarme


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2011)

Reemplaza las resistencias de 33KΩ por otras de 3,3KΩ


----------



## striker (Abr 21, 2011)

Gracias fogonazo ya he corregido mi circuito y ya esta funcionando!


----------



## omarfiee (Nov 19, 2012)

estuve realizando un rectificador con scr y no encuentro el modelo de scr que debo utilizar en la librería del proteus, en el ejemplo de la alarma de arriba, corre la simulación pero el componente de thyristor no se dispara en ningún momento, en consecuencia el led no se prende, que modelo de scr se podría utilizar?, además en mi ejemplo de disparo en todo momento se dispara el thyristor que utilizo, a pesar que no hay voltaje en la puerta y el voltaje AK es negativo, que podría estar sucediendo?, gracias por su colaboración.



en el post anterior ya corregí los valores de las R para el circuito de disparo y funciona correcto, utilicé el mismo thyristor para mi ejemplo copiando en clipboard y pegando en mi diseño pero ahora la salida de voltaje se va a 100mV...


----------



## hannibal1986 (Ene 11, 2013)

Hola amigos, estoy haciendo una alarma con scr en el livewire,pero no se como poner el scr;si me podrian ayudar les agradeceria muchisimo


----------

